# SHADOW WAR: EBERRON MEETS DARKSUN MEETS RAVENLOFT MEETS EVERYTHING ELSE



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 000
“THE PRE-PRELOGUE”


IT HAS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I RAN A CAMPAIGN.   PERSONAL ISSUES, PLAYER ISSUES AND A NEED TO “UNPLUG” CAME UP.   I’M READY TO RETURN.  BUT WHAT TO DO?

EBERRON IS MY GO TO CAMPAIGN WORLD.  I EXPOSED SEVERAL OF MY PLAYERS TO DARKSUN AND THEY ENJOYED IT.   BUT I ALSO WAS WORKING ON A 3.5 VERSION OF TORG BEFORE LEARNING IT WAS BEING REPRODUCED.

I CAN NOT EVER RECREATE MY FIRST EBERRON CAMPAIN- THE CREATION SCHEMA.  BETWEEN THE SCOPE AND PLAYERS, THE CONCEPT OF EXPANDING ON THE ORIGINAL PUBLISHED GAME, I CAN NEVER GET THAT “FEEL” BACK.  SO AGAIN… WHAT TO DO.

I TALKED ABOUT IT WITH A FEW NON-PLAYERS AND GOT A MIX OF “SATAN” AND “OH- THAT GAME”.  I WANTED TO PROVE OTHERWISE.  ESPECIALLY SINCE I HAVE NEVER DEALT WITH FIENDS SO THAT I COULD AVOID THAT.   THEN I ASKED MYSELF WHY?  I AM 49 YEARS OLD.  WHY CAN’T I RUN A MORE ADULT-THEMED CAMPAIGN.

I ALSO WANTED TO TIE-UP SOME OF MY LOOSE ENDS WITH OTHER CAMPAIGNS THAT I EITHER DIDN’T FINISH OR LEFT IN THE MIDDLE OF.

I HAD REVEALED A POWERFUL EVIL ARTIFACT IN MY “MORGRAVE ADVENTURES” CAMPAIGN.  IN JOHN PLAY AND SIBERYS SEVEN I INTRODUCED A VERY PWRFUL WOULD-BE EVIL GOD.  THE HIDDEN CAMPAIGNS HAVE LONG RANGE ISSUES INVOLVING THE DRAGONS.

SO WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE DRAGONS ARE REMOVED FROM EBERRON?   THE GOOD GUYS ACT CAUTIOUSLY IF THEY ARE EVEN AWARE OF THE GREATER EVILS IN THE SHADOWS.   THE BAD GUYS?  NOW THEY FEEL THEY ARE READY TO ACT.

NOW…. NOW I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO.    SHADOW WARS.

ANDY  VANESSA DREAMQUAKE
DAN    XARGROLST
JEFF    DORQUE
TIM     TABASKANDORIN


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 001
“PRELOGUE 1”

LHARVION 20 1001, ARCANIX.

The woman walks away from the floating fortress dedicated to magic.  Her stride is steady, confident and willful.  She smirks as she feels the energy build then release.  Alarms begin to whine.   “So it begins my love.”

Short life manifest zones appear and rip into the strongest non-dragon magically defended structure on Eberron.  Reality itself comes into question.  Then new portals open.  Strange looking gaunt people step out of these portals.  Powers of their minds lash out at the defenders flying out of Arcanis like bees from a struck hive.

One mage grabs her chest.  Her heart has stopped beating.

Another mage grabs her throat.  No air comes or goes from her chest.

Psionics.

Reality is being reshaped by the power of powerful mental abilities of alien psions with dark tanned skins.

Using psionic energies, these aliens attack and invade the floating pyramid.   Explosions and bursts of raw magical and psionic energy rock the floating fortress.  

Below, watching the show of incredible power, is a woman lacking eye brows and whites of her eyes.  She looks up to watch.  Mistress Muy Monstrous watches.  The aliens rush out with armfuls of magical items.  Once out they look down at the Mistress of Mutation.

“Thankyou for the artifacts of magic.  Mistress Kalid-Ma also thanks you.”

Frowning, Monstrous looks up.  “We had a deal.  Face of the False-Moon and your Sorcerer King. Have a deal.”

“No deal-“ and the psions close their portals.

Monstrous smiles.  “Our magic and yours will not mix well.”

VULT 12, 1001

A large wagon rolls along the fields of northern Breland.  A noble and noblewoman dressed in red ride within one of these wagons.

“Looks like rain.” The woman states as she holds up her small umbrella.

“Yes.  Yes it does my love.” Follows the man.

“is this the exact point?  Is this where they left our world?”

“yes.”

“The moons are nearly lined up.  Are you ready my love?”

“Always.”

Six minutes later….. the clouds in the sky swirl and move quickly.  First darkness then a dark umbra color appears within the swirling clouds.   A rift opens up and what seems like a black hand reaches out and drops a handful of treasure.  Everything stolen from Arcanix months go.

“Remember- leave everything but the book.”

“And with the book?”

“I can think of several persons to give the book to create great chaos in the world.  Great beautiful Chaos.”


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 002
“THE DEATH OF SHITTAKER”
09 / 29 / 18


DRAVAGO 5, 1003	20TH BELL SHARN, BRELAND

A very large warforged looks out over the City of Towers.   It is cloudy and damp.  It has been raining most of the afternoon.  The summer rains have returned.  C-667 doesn’t feel the rain on his adamantine shell.  He is aware of it just the same.   It is the life of a living construct.  Dorque is the name he was given by the young Cannith artificer named Zinter (see John Play SH).  He can not understand why.

Xargrolst, a bounty hunter from the mountains of northern Zilargo, pats the shoulders of his animal companion and best friend- a dire Weasel.  The kobold is watchful of the space his new friend takes up.  He met the warforged and cleric higher up the tower earlier this damp day.  A rain burst forced them to take cover in the entrance of a merchant tower.  Dorque was already here staring and watching people coming in and out of the tower.  When the cleric asked him a question, Dorque answered.  Instead of being mocked, the cleric thanked him.  For this, the warforged has decided to stay with them for now.

Tabask has come to the City of Shadows in hopes of finding either a job or at least purpose in life.  Instead he has found rain.  He took cover from a downpour in a small roofed entrance to a merchant area.  He asked the dim witted warforged where he came from.  He answered Cyre- the cleric liked this answer.  Feeling a kinship to the warforged, he laughed and offered friendship.

Now, late in the evening, between storms, the three climb higher up the tower.  The cleric suggested the view would be better if they ascended above the clouds.  As they climbed Tabask asked if the others could hear a sound.  The kobold answers no and the warforged listens and listens- turning and twisting his head.  Flapping.  Clearly it is flapping.  The outside stairs exit from under a Bridgeway and they climb up to see.   

A dire bat is flying as quickly as it can with limited swaying maneuvers as if trying to avoid or throw off something.  Looking closer as the large flies close to the building and over a bridge, the cleric spots a small goblin riding it.  It looks back as if being chased, It is.

Seven figures holding cross-bows ride individualized sized sky sleds.  One figure appears to be the leader as the figure is robed and calls out holding something in its hand.  A Cleric!   If he could growl, Dorque would.   He does not like what he sees- Emerald Claw!  Several bolts strike the bat and rider forcing it to come down hard on an open courtyard to a tower on the other side of the bridge.  The goblin rides the skidding dire animal and hops off using it as cover.

“Emerald Claw are bad.” States the warforged as he tries to hurry up the stairway and across the open bridge.  

“Wartime Terrorists.   I thought they were all dead or disbanded.” Adds Tabask as he pulls out his holy symbol- a dark metal blazing sun encased within a rectangle.  This symbol was given to him by his human father on his deathbed.  A double-bladed scimitar made of pure energy appears behind the hooded leader.

The kobold and his animal friend (Sarfuold) follow behind him.  He watches as the Emerald Claw members create a semi-circle around the downed bat and goblin.  More bolts strike the goblin driving him to the gravel.  With a shaky hand, the goblin holds up his own symbol- a black burned wooden image of the Shadow.   Even as Xar pegs a bolt into the nearest Claw member, the goblin disappears….then his bat….then two separate soldiers of the claw.  Gone.

Waving his magical Great Sword over his head, Dorque rushes up to the leader and strikes him down even as a magical flail appears….and disappears.    The Claw members on sky sleds begin to move away quickly after a female member takes command with the death of the robed leader.

One of the disappeared soldiers reappears as he rises straight up.  Tabask castes Fly onto himself and charges this man.  He leans forward and holds onto the edge of the skysled as they collide.  He stays on but now flies away. 

The darkness spell has worn off.  A claw member, holding the side of his exposed and bleeding face flees.  The goblin below, has the soldier’s blood on his green slimy lips.  The goblin and Dire Bat both limp away leaving a blood trail.  Xar hopes to find a means to use the sky sleds but does not find any of the control rings as most of the Claw members have already fled.

Xar looks to the injured dire bat next.  One bolt (nat 20) struck the wing joint.  Three other bolts are on its side and neck.  As he nears it the dying bat snarls.  It doesn’t deter the kobold at all.  A shimmer appears next to the kobold.  A flaming sphere?!?  The kobold fires his drawn crossbow and begins to circle the dying and magical beast while being chased by the magic effect.

Nearby, the now flying cleric of travel leaves the fleeing Claw members including the woman leader and goes to the goblin.  Dorque is stalking the goblin whom calls on his dark gods for power. “Stay” states the warforged.  The goblin snarls and hisses as he motions to shield himself.  Dorque places a very heavy foot on the goblins chest and pins the unholy symbol into his chest drawing blood as the dagger shaped symbol pushes through the cloth and strips of rotting leather.  Instinctively,  the goblin grabs the warforge’s foot and releases his contagion spell into it.  The evil spell swirls around the (living) construct’s foot with seemly no effect.

“Bad” and the foot depresses slightly bringing out a high squeak.  The goblin begins to punch and strike the foot.  Then he claws onto it and spits at Dorque.

“Don’t kill him.” Calls out the cleric.   Landing next to the pinned goblin , the cleric calmly kneels next to him, just out of the goblin’s reach.  “What is this about?”.  Between the bolt piercing a major artery and being squeezed like a grape, the goblin makes a barking and squeaking sound. 

Then nothing as blood stops squirting out.

Tabask frowns.  A missed opportunity.   Xar joins them after killing the magical bat.   After the warforged removes his foot and the cleric checks for dangerous effects on the body they begin to look to clues.  Intact are a few potions with goblin writing and smiley faces on them.  With some disgust, the cleric of good removes symbols of evil, the Shadow.  Then he finds a crushed scroll case.  Checking it out carefully, he opens it.  

“Ugh!”

“What is it?” asks the kobold.


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 003
“THE SCROLL”
9/29/18

DRAVAGO 5, 1003	20TH BELL SHARN, BRELAND

“Read” suggests the warforged.

Tabask works the damaged scroll open and removes the paper within.  It has fresh blood on it from the dead goblin.

“Is it written in his language?” asks the kobold bounty hunter.

“No…. I think it is in common….”

“Think?”

“ The penmanship is… well its terrible.  And it was written by a goblin.  The word use….  Hard to understand.”

“Something-something of More graves… Morgrave….has succeeded in …. Translating… “

Tabask tries to smooth out the heavily wrinkled paper before trying again.  “Something-something great art… artifact.  Built by elves…. Clan Adev… Adventure…. Adventiteau….. of Mountain Shadow.”

“I feel like we need a magic spell to understand this…… “ adds Tabask before restarting the translation.

“Oft…. Often eats restless…. No restaurant…. Often eats at restaurant Moohdol…. McOh… dolisistt…. McOhdolistt…. Hound… Found in 24st lever…. 24th level of Tower Cluus…. 16th bell….”

“Oh….”

“ah minimum security…. Something Boroman…. Boromar “

The kobold twitches at the name.

“He eats…. Reg…regularly…. Two or three…. Something a week.  Always…. No… Often alone.”

The cleric pauses to look with concern to each of them before continuing.

“Sometimes with… Shiny…?!?  But stupid…, ?!?  “   

“Shiny but stupid?” repeats the cleric in utter confusion.

“eh.  Sounds like goblin speak.   Shiny is valuable…. Or beautiful…”  offers the kobold.

“alright then….. valuable but stupid…. Sec….secondary…. secretary… beware of …Claw.”

“Emerald Claw.” Dorque points out the obvious.    

“Soon…..to snoop-ing around… Morgrave.  Hiding… poorly.”

Treating his eye strain… Tabask squeezes his eyes shut and pinches them.    “alright so….

“Something…. Mo fist?   Name anyway….says Zil….hire of Morgrave has succeeded in translations.  The translation speaks of… artifacts built by elves Clan Adventiteau of Mountain Shadow…Often eats… Zils-hire often eats at McOhdolistt… Found on 24th level ..of Tower Cluus in Cliff…side at 16th bell.  Minimum   
Security.  Boramar… He…Zil-shire…. Eats there regularly 2 to 3 times a week.  Often alone.  Sometimes a “pretty” but stupid secretary eats with him.  Beware of the Emerald Claw.  They (?) are snooping around Morgrave.  Hiding.”

The cleric sighs and looks down at the dead goblin.   “He could have answered a lot of questions.”  Looking back to the kobold and then up to the 6’10 warforge. “It seems someone is in danger.   This Zilshire guy….  I feel compelled to help him.”  The cleric clutches his adamantine emblem.  “I cannot force you-“

“I am curious.  I will help you for now.” Answers the kobold.

The warforged nods a yes and holds out a hand to help the cleric up.

They begin to discuss terms and names when they spot the city patrol coming their way.  They move into the shadows and stairway leading down to avoid them.

They find a room for the night.   Here they continue to decipher the scroll.

They decide the name is Nofist and most likely another goblin.  To locate him may require seeking him in the areas controlled by the goblins… including the goblin markets.

Zilshire.   Connected with the university sector.  Noble or even Professor.   If he is a professor there, Morgrave is known to become involved with ancient history and magic…. Including artifacts.

McOhdolistt is a popular restaurant that caters to adventurers

Boromar is a family suspected to be involved in illegal criminal activities….

“I have heard McOhdolistt has really good sandwiches and spied potato sticks.” Offers the cleric.


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

Claw vs Goblin as the group arrive....


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

Why was this so hard to translate?


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 004
“McOHDOLISTT”
9/29/18

DRAVAGO 6, 1003	16TH BELL    SHARN, BRELAND

“Smells good.”

“Yes, Sarfuold agrees.”

They enter the popular restaurant.  It is very busy and crowded.  There are about a dozen tables.  Each has adventurer types sitting at; dwarves, elves, humans and even a fewer amount of exotic races.

The cleric notes a lone black raven watching them enter the restaurant.  The door closes and he pushes it open to look again and it is gone.

In a few minutes, a table becomes available.  A worker wipes down the table and asks about food and drinks.  The table is close to the door so they hope to monitor everyone coming in and out.  The kobold’s weasel sticks its head out from under the table.

“We don’t allow pets in here.  Sorry.  It has to go.” Says the waitress as she arrives with the two drinks.

“Sarfuold is no mere pet.” States the insulted kobold.

“Sorry dear.  Familiar, Companion and especially were creatures can not be here.  House Ghallandra is cracking down on this law within the cities.”

“Please wait outside. It will be okay.”  The large weasel slowly leaves with his head bowed low.  He gives one last deep sniff then slinks out the door.

“So…. Is he a human or elf?” asks the kobold eyeing his drink.

“I am thinking elf.   That is an elven name… Adventiteau.”

“Adventiteau ?”

“elven for Brave Traveler.” Tabask says while taking off his helmet.  His elven blood shows as his ears are slightly longer and pointed.  His human blood gives him blonde hair and a scruffy beard over a square jaw. 

A few people come and go including a woman dressed in light yellow and black.  “Maybe he is not coming in today.  The scroll suggested he came here regularly… not daily.” Begins the kobold licking foam from his scaly lips.

“Are you enjoying the food?” asks the waitress.

“Very good.”

“Another drink?”

“No thankyou.”

She waits a few moments.   Tabask then realizes what she is getting at.  “We are waiting for someone.  Zilshire.  I’ll have one more drink.”

She begins to leave when she becomes startled.  A large pink and black dotted nose if pushing the door open and sniffing.  “He is outside.”

The waitress leaves quickly.  They continue to sit and listen intently.

They hear about adventurers looking to go to the flooded Mirror Lake Valley, and The Hidden and to Xen’drik.  One disturbing conversation they hear involves the rape and murder of several young girls within Sharn.  They hope it is not connected to their quarry.

A roped human holding a pack and a book enters the room.   Xar tosses the last of his fried spiced beef sandwich to his animal companion before the door recloses.

The man sits down.  Puts the book on the table. Then an ink well, a floating quill.  The waitress comes over “The usual?”

Without looking up he answers “Hummmummm”

“That must be him.”  They get up begin to ask questions.

“Zilshire?”

The man stops then looks up.  “yes?”

“Do you know a Nofist?” asks the kobold.

The man begins to put the book and goods away.

“Are you translating a book?  An old book?” asks Tabask.

The waitress returns.  “Is the food to go?”

The door opens unnoticed by anyone.  “Yes, It is to go.  I must go.”

“Professor Zilshire?  I wish to ask you some questions.”

“Ahhhhh!   Hey!   That’s my sandwich!”

The group turns and spots Sarfuold hurrying away from a table with a sandwich in his mouth.  Then they spin into the other direction as the Professor hurries for the door with his stuff.

The dire weasel disrupts his footing as he hurries out the door with his “catch”.

“Your life may be in danger.  Goblins and terrorists both seek you and the book you are translating.  We want to help.”

“There it is!  Damned mutant rodent stole my sandwich.”  A human woman dressed in basic leather screams at the group.  Two large men step from behind her.  

“You owe her two silvers for that sandwich.”

As Dorque steps up to them between his new friends and the humans a female quietly steps out dressed in yellow and black.  She goes in the direction the professor has gone.

“Weasel owe.” Declares the warforged.  “Not Kobold.”

The weasel pauses hearing this then savagely chows and swallows the sandwich followed by a big gulp.

“Where did he go? “ calls out the Cleric.

“Sarfuold is-“

“No-  the professor…. “

They chase after him.  Stairs go down and they follow.  They hear footsteps go down a hallway and go there.  They continue on and find…. An open one-way courtyard.

They look at each other.  Lost him.


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 005
“GOBLIN MARKETS”
9/29/18



“Where to?” asks the kobold.

“Down.  We can find this ‘Nofist’ down where the goblins live.”

Not surprising…. No goblins seem to know this “Nofist”.

“Goblin Market” states Dorque.

“What?” 

“Ask in Market.”

“Three words.   Big speech” the kobold sarcastically comments.

“Good idea.  The market is next.”

Shortly they reach the upper levels where the goblins and other races live away from the natural sun.  They scare many goblins in the first market.  The second market goes poorly as Tabask is robbed of his coin purse- a very heavy coin purse.  But the third…..

About two dozen goblins are at the market.  Two humans are here at a booth.  “We are looking for Nofist.  Where can we find a goblin named ‘Nofist’ ?”

All of the goblins stare to the back of the crowd where one lone goblin stands.  The two humans and the group turn now also to stare at the exposed goblin spy.  Dorque steps forward and the crowd parts for him.   The goblin begins to run.  Tabask calls up his divine power to defy gravity and flies over the crowd and stops the goblin.  By time the others catch up with them, the half-elf has already begun his interrogation.

“Nosebleed-  Nofist at Nosebleed!”  

“Where or what is a nosebleed?”

DRAVAGO 6, 1003	23RD BELL    THE NOSEBLEED IN UNDERSHARN, BRELAND

The nosebleed is a moving pit fighting event run by goblins.   Each of the families are represented by a non-goblin and fight for family pride and money.  As before, Tabask calls for Nofist.  As before, the goblins turn and single out one goblin…. A goblin missing a hand.

“Are you killers of Shittaker?” snarls one goblin as he backs away.

“We are here for Nofist.   Him.” And the kobold points at the retreating goblin.

The goblins understand they are no match for these three so they step aside but the half-orc pit fighters step up making a wall.  “You and the Claw may have murdered Shittaker but you will not take Nofist.”

The three fighters do not last long as the warforged slices through them.  Trapped, Nofist turns from his tunnel and faces the cleric of Travel.

“What want you?!?  Nofist no talk.”

“Okay with me. But the big guy…….”

The goblin attempts to flee but a hold spell stops him.  Tabask ties him up.  “Zilshire.  Why are you spying on him?”

“it what I do.  Spy I do.”

“Who paid you?”

“One with money.  Foolish question.”

“Both of you are fools.   Tabask can’t tie knots for anything and you thought I wouldn’t notice you have one free already.”  The kobold bounty hunter attaches manacles on him.  He reties the bindings better and so that the stub of his arm can not pull free.  “Now, are you going to answer this overly polite man his question or will… Dorque ask the questions.?”  The kobold leans in close-  “He is a warforged of few words but great intensity.”

They learn much in the next twenty minutes.  

A human contact has hired him to spy on ‘Cranky Professor’ (Zilshire).

This began two months ago.

‘Mean Elf’ ( Professor Ardreau Guiest) has been translating a book for Cranky Professor.

He keeps this book poorly hidden in his apartment closet.

“Fancy Magic Guy” (Warlord Saas of Cleaved Rock) has been paying Cranky Guy to find and translate the book

“Shiny Stupid but Nosey Girl” (Zilshire’s Secretary) has been running interference; protects Cranky Guy

Claw has sent hidden agents to both Cranky Professor’s office and Apartment.  Found nothing.

“Silver Flamer Headguy” (High Cleric Samson) has been snooping around also

“Holy Doggie” (Archon Hound Terrus) has been here for many many many months looking for book.

“Where to next?”

“For clues…. The two Professors’ offices and apartments….. maybe even talk to the Silver Flame.”

No fist curses under his breath.   “No likes Silver Flamers.”


----------



## megamania (Oct 3, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 006
“GOBLIN MARKET GOLD”
9/29/18

Roachbite is certain he has done well this time.  Big people are such easy targets especially within a crowd.  He finds a very dark hole deep in UnderSharn.

Sitting down he places the bag between his legs and rubs his hand together snickering.   “pretties pretties pretties….”

He opens the bag and peers in.   His eyes go wide and his passes out.


9 silver
27 gold
4 platinum


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 007
“ZILSHIRE”
10/13/18

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	1ST  BELL, SHARN

“Peco’s Place?” reads the Kobold Bounty Hunter.  “Sounds like a gnomish blight.”

“Don’t like gnomes much do you?” comments the half-elf cleric.

Silence and a flare of a scaled nostril.  “No.”

A bright purple and blue haired gnome pops up to the counter.  “Welcome!  Welcome to Peco’s- Peco’s Place!   How can I help you?  Looking for rooms?  Peco has rooms.”

“How much for a room?”

“Five Coppers.  Won’t find any cheaper.  Five Coppers per room per night.”  Even with the unhappy look on Kobold the gnome smiles.

“Sounds fair.” The cleric reaches under his tabard to his belt and….. nothing.   “Gone?!?  Where is my pouch?!?”

“I can pay.” Says the kobold thinking the cleric is a cheapskate.

“The big one must go elsewhere however.  They don’t need sleep and invite trouble.”

“Outside.” States the large warforged even as he turns to leave.  He is used to this type of treatment.  If it bothers him, he doesn’t show it.

A few hours go by.   Both the cleric and Bounty Hunter only require a few hours sleep so they are up by 6th Bell.  As they gather and wait for Dorque to come in another young gnome with true red colored hair comes in.  He sets down a handful of this weeks’s Korranberg Chronicles.  The two gnomes quiet down and whisper.  The youngest looks at the two and taps the papers with a subtle nod.

He leaves as the big warforged comes in.  Tabask asks about buying a paper and does so.  He reads the headlines and frowns.   Once in the hallway and heading to Zilshire’s apartment mentions the headlines.  “Goblins have been fighting robed people around the restaurants were we went to yesterday.”

“Same goblins as the ones we faced?” asks Xar as he pats his Dire Weasel.

“Possibly.”

“More?” asks the warforged.

“May be of interest to you.  Merrix is coming out of hiding to give a speech about Warforged rites.”

If it interests him he does not show it.

Asking around, they find Professor Zilshire’s apartment.  At 7th bell they knock and get no reply.  Xar steps up to door and prepares to pick it.

“No.   We are not going in uninvited.  There is no reason to go in.”

Disappointed, the kobold puts his tools away and shrugs.  “Your call.”

Just before 8th bell, they arrive within Morgrave University’s lecture halls.

Students are coming and going.  Many are arriving for classes and others to speak to their teachers.

“Excuse me…..” begins the cleric to a student.

She shrugs off his hand in anger.

“Excuse me.  Where…….” Another student rushes past him.

“Rude.” States the warforged.

“May I help you?” asks an armed security officer.

“Bit much?” suggests Tabask.

“Had some issues a year or so ago.  University likes to keep it quiet.  You are looking for… missing student?”

“No.  Looking for a Professor Zilshire.  Teaches here.”

“That quack.    Two doors down on the right.   Secretary should be there.”

“Shiney but stupid.   Thank you.” And they walk past the guard.

“People seem …. On edge.” Notes the cleric.

“City life will do that to a person.” Offers the Kobold.

“Does your ….animal have a licence?” calls out the guard.

“Eh?”

“Licence”

“I don’t…..”

“He left it at the room.  Didn’t think to bring it to the University where familiars are more common.” Quickly adds the cleric.

The guard looks them over them several students pass between them.  The groups takes this opportunity to move on.

“Here.” States the warforged.

Ever polite, the cleric knocks.

“Like, come in.  It’s unlocked.” Calls out a woman from the other side.

The cleric goes in first.  He sees a woman wearing a skin tight dark blue mini-shirt and vest.  A white blouse with many buttons undone and her black hair in a loose bun.  She pushes up her over sized glasses and smiles.  “Hello and like good morning.   What can I do for you?”

Shiny and Stupid thinks the cleric.  “We want to see the professor.  Is he in?”

“Do you have an appointment?”

The bounty hunter enters next with his animal companion.  The room is simple and neat.  A desk, a chair and a short shelf.  “Oh what a cute puppy.”  The Dire Weasel and kobold both look to each other in disbelief.  “What breed?”

“ah…errrr…”

“Ugly.” States the warforged and his chest rises and falls.  Tabask wonders if the warforged made a joke and is laughing.  “Karrnathi Hound.” Offers the cleric with no idea but obviously neither does she.

She knocks and sticks her head into the doorway leading to an office next door.  She waves them- “Just be, like, quick- he has class soon.”

For as clean as the sitting room is, his office is messy.  Papers, tomes, books and scrolls are piled and heaped on the floor, chairs and shelves.

“Who are you and what do you want?” asks the cranky old professor from behind his messy desk.

“I am Tabask.  My friends are Xar and ah… Dorque.  We are following up an investigation of ours.  Have you ever seen this note before?  The half-elf hands the bloodied messy note to him.

The professor looks at the note with disgust.  Frowning, he picks up the note with his finger tips.  “What does this say?” 

“A goblin wrote it.”

“hmmmmm….. I see.  Is this my name?”

“You know it is.  Why is a goblin spying on you and your hired help?”

“Hired help?”

“A translator and secretary.”

“Claw.  Is she Claw?”

“Shiny and Stupid….?  Hah-ha.  “Love goblin speak.”  The professor looks the rest of the note over then calmly places it onto a stack of student papers.

“Are you here for employment?” the professor asks and glares through the open door where his secretary is listening.  “The last team…. Ended badly.”

“Do tell.”

“I had hired three individuals to help me.  Wardrum, a dwarf, Kar-Draith, a lizardfolk and Hardfist, a lumpy skinned ogre (goliath) were to delivery a few books for me to translate.  Wardrum died and others took his place.  They never made it back.”

“Back- to you or Sharn?”

“Me.  There were rumors of a warforged named Charger having joined them and returned to Sharn.  He never came to me if he had however.”

“The group delivered books?  Who?”   

“Warlord Saas.”

“What kind of books?”

“History.  Ancient history.   I really must ask you to leave.  I will be late for class.”

“Professor-  we’ll go but be careful….. goblins can be dangerous to work with.”


----------



## megamania (Oct 15, 2018)

….and the paper.....


----------



## megamania (Oct 15, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 008
“CITY WATCH”
10/13/18

They are pushed and rushed out by the ditsy secretary as Zilshire gathers his required paperwork.  She isn’t at all scared of Dorque and pushes him the most.  She even puts her hands on his back and bottom of his shoulder pads.  “Like Out Out!  He can not be late!”

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	1OTH   BELL, SHARN

Professor Ardreau Guiest lives in a better section  of Sharn.  The brickwork and wooden interior panels are intact with fresh paint and stains.  The address on the note leads them directly to the spot.  Xar is happy he memorized much of the note they left at Zilshire’s office.

The cleric knocks gently.  Nothing.  He knocks harder and the door opens a few inches.

The apartment has been ransacked.

“Don’t go in.   Leave it for the City Watch.”

“Xar- can you locate the Watch and bring them over?”

Shortly he returns with a few members of the watch with him.

“That was quick.”

“We were nearby.  What have you found?”

“Something I left for you to see…..”

“Leave what to us?”

Tabask closes his eyes and supports his forehead on the doorframe.   He turns slowly with his hands up.  There are NINE officers there now.  Two rows of four and a commander in the back.  “I am Captain Feedle of The City Watch that over sees this area.  May I see your papers please.”

Each hand over there papers.  The Captain reads each in full and out loud and looks over the papers for authenticity. She hands them back.  “We were told there was a disturbance here.  We will need to have you join us at the guard house to answer some questions.”

“No.” states the warforged.

“Excuse me-  did you refuse a simple lawful request by the city guard at a crime scene?”

“What crime?” asks the cleric.

“We received word that Professor Guiest is missing.”

The three look at each other.  Each are thinking the same thing- they were set up.  Then the second row expose items held in their hands-  Wands!

“Now wait a damned-“ begins Xar with a hiss.

Dorque begins to move forward when they discover the wands are meant for him-  Hold Construct.

The cleric now has decided not to hold back.

The remainder of officers pull out great swords- NOT standard equipment for city watch.

The warforged breaks free of the spell nearly cleaves an officer in two.

Another series of wands either fizzle or hold him once more.  A look of ‘this is not the way it is supposed to go’ crosses several members faces.

The weasel begins to launch itself onto officers and bite and drink from them.  As they are held, the kobold covers them with small bolts from his crossbow.

Captain Feedle begins to turn and flee.  She is struck down.  Wuth injured legs, she attempts to crawl to safety.  The Cleric kills her.

Covered with blood splatter of the watch, the three look at each other and flee the scene.

They have no intension to stay in Sharn anymore.


----------



## megamania (Oct 16, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 009
“WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY-FRIDAY   OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT”
10/13/18

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	9th   BELL, SHARN

“Like, I thought he was never gonna leave.” Declares the secretary as she closes and locks the door to the office.

She sits down closes her eyes.  The smile leaves her face and her facial features become stern.  She blows out her breath.  She opens the desk lowest draw and reaches within the drawer.  She opens a secret panel and pulls out a circlet.  She looks to the concentrates further.  She wishes she was certain what apartment they went to.    It seems someone has gotten there first before them.  City guards already?   Corrupt?  What was that?  Ransacked?  Zilshire- you are either one of the most corrupt people I have ever met or you are the ultimate puppet.   I think puppet-

Fighting?   The warforged is attacking the watch.   Thought I heard the kobold say something about wands……

“oh. My. Gods.” She whispers in disbelief.  The three of them are attacking the watch and not holding back !

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	10th   BELL, SHARN

The Dark Lantern known only as Cole sits in the secret office of the Lanterns built into the walls of the Watch’s prison and headquarters.  He is impatient, the city guard should have found them by now and had them held.  After a few hours there, he would come to offer them freedom- for a cost.  He knows the Warlord Saas is up to no good and is involving translators from Morgrave University.  These three may have information he doesn’t have and could use.

Ah- activity in the Watch……  the young man goes to the secret viewing and listening point to the Watch.

“It was a massacre!  There was said to be three of them and a dire weasel.  They killed all nine of them- in cold blood.  The professor that lived in the apartment is still missing and now believed to be dead.

Cole has a sinking and wrenching feeling in his gut.  HE got the watch killed.  HE underestimated the three of them.

Cole reaches for the papers and quill…… Tabask, Dorque and the kobold just joined the 10 Most Wanted for Dark Lanterns and House Denieth!

Dawnstar is hurrying down the hallway.  She needs to stop them and learn what they know.  Seems they are looking to leave the city immediately- through the docks.  The Royal Eye agent hurries wishing she didn’t have high heels on.   Damned secretary role……


----------



## megamania (Nov 13, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 010
“DOCK ISSUES”
11/10/18

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	11th   BELL, SHARN

Tabask keeps looking nonchalantly over his shoulder as the three wait for the magic lift from the base of the city of Sharn to the docks below.  Xar and his animal companion also look about for the city watch but sees no one.  Dorque stands there like a statue.  Once every so often he spots a fleck of blood on his shoulder or chest and wipes its off.  Whatever.

The lift returns to them and after waiting for a bugbear with an eye patch and a distinctive looking bucker with clan markings on them to exit, they step onto the lift.  Three coppers are handed over and the lift goes up.  

Startled and paranoid, the half-elf confronts the operator.  “Lift goes from top to bottom- then bottom to top.  Stops three times going up and again going down.  In a hurry?” comments the clearly bored and emotionless lift operator. 

“no.” replies the cleric hoping not to draw suspicion to himself.  “I’m new to the city.   I don ‘t know much about it.”

“Ah…. Well….. Sharn is the largest city in Khorvaire.  However it is not the capital of Breland-  Wroat is.  It has… just a moment- top of this line.”  The lift operator gently pulls a lever and the lift stops high above the docks overlooking the Hilt, the bay connecting Dagger River with the Seaway.

A drunken sailor stumbles onto the lift and mumbles while pointing down.   The mixed smell of stale ale and urine is overpowering.  However they stay on board as a lone watch guard is seen strolling about within the crowds of the city.

As they go down, Dorque discovers a piece of bloody bone caught within his shoulder pad.  With some perseverance, the warforged fighter removes the piece and flicks it off the lift.  Tabask looks out and sees several ships docked.   Many are unloading cargo from foreign lands.  Others sit in the bay.  They anchored there either because they are too large or wish to avoid taxes and/or dock workers nosing about their cargo or ship.  The Traveler has strange urges he thinks.

Second from last, the drunken sailor mumbles and points at an tunnel entrance to the Cogs.  The man stumbles off leaving a wet foot print from his right foot only.  The kobold bounty hunter pulls his Dire Weasel back whom was sniffing the puddle the man stood in.  The lift continues down another 50 feet and the four exit.

Where to begin?  The rocky area between the cliffs and dock area have footways and short trails connecting them.  Within these trails are wild flowers looked after by a few druids whom try to avoid passerbyers.  Also here are sailors in tight watchful groups watching closely anyone walking nearby.  A few ladies of the night are here also.  Not the better-looking women by any means.  These are women that desperate sailors will be willing to hire.

“Not the best area of the docks.” Comments Xar as he looks at an open sewer drain dumping raw sewage into a drain that then empties into the salt water nearby.

“Fewer Watch will be here.” Answers Tabask.  “I don’t wish for further contact with them.”

“Avoid yes.  Fear no.” replies Dorque.

“Did you forget already?  The Captain suggested these watchmen had connections with the Swords and Dark Lanterns.   Trainees or possible trainees but that is something we don’t want to be battling.”

The warforged is quiet.  He recalls memories and rumors of Dark lanterns and the King’s swords- his assassins.   

There are hundreds of sailors and dock people visible.  Crates, wagons, beasts of burden and barrels are everywhere.    It looked simple from up high on the lift but down here on the docks they feel lost and buried.   “We ought to go to the dock masters for aid.” Suggests Xar.

“But why?”

“He or she will know if and when a ship is coming and for our needs going.  We can do it without giving our names also. And there’s them.”  He points about 100 feet down to the main docks.  Five House Denieth members are asking sailors questions. 

“Where?” asks the warforged.

“Right over there- that better looking building.”  The Kobold points to a medium sized blue colored building with floats and old fishing nets hanging off of pegs along its roof edges.  Crates, both shipping and lobster are stacked around it creating a short walled maze leading to its doorway.

After passing by another handful of sailors and women (including one child-like halfling) they enter the building getting out of view of the Dragonmarked family of Bounty Hunters.  The floor is a mosaic of the ocean from northern Xen’drik to southern Khorvaire, Aeranel, northern Argonnessen and the eastern / western edges that book end the map.  Several pieces are pieces are missing.  Some of them have not been replaced.   On the walls are more nets, buoys and other seafaring decorations.   A large fat shaggy man enters the room.  Behind him you catch a glimpse of shark jaws over 12 feet wide and high.

The fat man walks poorly from the closed door to a table.  He collapses into a chair and looks at each of you trying to adjust his focus with the Kobold.  “Whah hat?” he asks and points at the bounty hunter.

“A kobold.”

“Dought they hah dawg heads or sumpthing lauh dat.” He mumbles.

Tabask at first he thinks the man is stupid but then watches as the man searches a nearby table and removes a bottle of rum only 1/4th full.   He sniffs it- wrinkles his nose at the smell, then smiles and chugs the remainder of the bottle in one breath.  “Whah I do to hel’ you?”

“We were wondering about any outgoing ships.  We hoped to get a lift.  Quickly.”

The drunk dock watcher silently appraises each member… including Sarfuold (hairy halfling).  “Wrong time day.  Ships unlodding now.  Set saih whith tides tomorroh or laydder.”  Looking now at Dorque- “No loyalling here on mies dawks.”  Deep frown then a burb that makes Tabask turn his nose away.

“Oh.”

“Positive?” asks the warforged.

The drunk looks at him sternly.  “Maybe ship not regtarred wid me will lissen toes you.  Ships fat leave quietly. Day anchor ins da bay.  Rows in.   Trys them if you needs.”  And his finger lazyily and unsteadily motions out the window at nothing specific.

“Thankyou.” Answers Tabask and the others begin to head out the door.  

From the safety of the crates they look around.  The Red color coded Denieth members are closer and driving sailors away.   Too many feel they have possible warrants on them it appears.  They also see a blackman with a red bandana and tri-pointed hat laughing but arguing with a young woman dressed better than then the working women here but the clothes are more revealing.  Several tired, possibly hung over sailors are following them.  They stop to argue more on the other side of the crates.

“Lucious- we are short handed as it is.  We need to replace those three.”

“It’ll be okay.  We always make it work in the end.”

“No.  It works out for you- not us- not me.    Humor me- find three more sailors.  If not sailors- at least people that can help us at the island.”

“Ezzy Ezzy Ezzy….. we’ll be find.  Besides- we need to leave shortly.   Now that I have the map, we’ll be wanted people.”

“Hello.  My name is Tabask.  I couldn’t help but hear you are looking for help.”  The half-elf puts on a bright smile and steps around the crates to better see the young woman and the man.

“Were you eaves dropping on us?!?” she stampers.

“Need three men… and here we have,,, uh three.”  Begins the Captain looking first at Tabask then the warforged whom castes a shadow over him.  Finally he looks at the kobold.   “Nice….. what is he?”

“I am a Kobold.   Has no one here seen a kobold before?”

“Why yes.  Yes I have.  I think.” He then frowns deeply trying to compare the Poison Dusk Lizard folk with what he sees here.   “I am Captain Lucious Williams Peacock but you may call me ‘Lucky Luke’.

“Lucious…. Eh.    Luke-  we may be able to help you.  You are leaving shortly I understand?” offers the half-elf.

“Nice necklace.   Are you a cleric?” asks the woman as she looks at the half-breed closer.

“Yes.  Yes I am.  I can help healing and with repairs if required.”

“This is a warforged.   The biggest I have ever seen.   Is it true they don’t need to breath in water?” asks the captain.

“I do not breath.” Answers the warforged.

“Then how do you talk?” asks the woman.

The warforged can not say.  He steps up and tries to stare her down.  “Magic!” answers the Captain with certain glee.   “He is created by magic.   I am certain he can help a great deal once there.”

One of the drunken sailors snorts and smirks at the comment.

“You have something to add Jack?” asks the woman with her fists on her hips.  Tabask wonders briefly how her shorts are staying on her hips.  So low and…. Revealing.   

“N-No ma’am.  Just… he made of stone wood and steel.  He will sink.”

“The Azure Dragon is made of these same materials.  Do you believe she will sink?” asks the captain smirking and winking at the warforged.  The action is lost on the warforged.

“What can the kobold do?” she asks next.

“I am a bounty hunter by profession.”

“NOT LOOKING FOR ANYONE AT THIS POINT…are you?” the Captain bursts out loud.  Tabask looks to see if the Denieth agents heard him.   They did not.

“No.  Sadly I am not.”

The captain leans over to Ezzirra and whispers out loud- “We could use a smaller worker to go into the smaller holes and breaks.   He may have other skills.”

“We will be at sea for several months but the pay is good.”

“Sounds reasonable.   Lets talk more while we walk to your ship.”  The other bounty hunters are getting closer.

They have a dingy at the docks.  The Azure Dragon is anchored about 1000ft from shore.  It is a large three mast ship.  It looks to be in good shape.  Dorque is the first member in the dingy.  The bow lifts nearly out of the water he he sits on the seat and it creaks and cracks loudly.  Jack is scared and uncertain the boat can handle the weight.  “Don’t too much” suggests Ezzy.

And thus a new chapter begins……


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 011
“ TWO MONTHS ON THE SEA”
11/10/18

DRAVAGO 14, 1003	OPEN SEAS WITH BRELAND JUST IN VIEW

Tabask is trying to make friends with Ezzirra.  She is constantly in her room brewing potions.   The smell reminds him of fish.   It can’t be good.

The kobold is NOT a water creature.  He has been sick nearly every day since leaving Sharn.  Sarfuold has been exploring the ship happily.   Every so often he finds a stray and/or dropped coin or glass bead dropped.   He has created a secret nest in a coil of rope in a dark corner on the third level down.    There is also a strange creature here.  It is orange and white with short hair.   It’s eyes are green and bright.  It seems to have tunnels and runways built into the ship along the ceiling on the outer walls and a few going up the corners.  These tunnels and passageways were built for this creature.  The openings to the passageways are too small for the Dire Weasel.

Dorque stands up at the bow looking at the water.  He is uncertain at what to make of the dolphins racing with the ship nor the seagulls that cry out in the air.

DRAVAGO 19, 1003

Though it is summer there is a cold breeze in the air.  Cold especially for the beginning of the summer months near the equator.  Dorque continues to stare at the seagulls as they fly about the ship hoping for food or something to eat.

Xar and Tabask is resting in the top most cabin on the bow across from the Captain’s quarters.  The weasel is absent (looking for shiny things and that critter).

The man in the Crow’s Nest, Rat (Any Sinbad animated fans out there?) calls out a warning.   Not hearing him clearly the first time everyone is scanning the water and the horizon.   It is Dorque that spots it next- something flying from the north out of Zilargo.  A man-sized creature with leather wings.

“Dragon!” calls out Rat from above.  He rings a cow bell in addition to yelling out.

Even as Tabask and Xar charge out their doorway onto the deck the White Dragon drops to water level and sweeps up at the ship’s edge.  It strikes the warforged with its breath weapon.   As it flies low just over the rail Tabask gets a lucky strike on it.  It sweeps out taking many seconds to turn and charge again.  The sailors have bows but are not good with them.  A few have gaffs and other assorted polearms but miss as the dragon swings by again.

It lands on the rail and swats the warforged with its wings and tries to bite and claw at it.  Ice and pieces of it’s wooden components flake off from the strikes.  Tabask spots multiple bright colored dots on it (The Dragon Fear aka Dragon Beetles from The Hidden).  Not knowing much about dragons, he continues the attack.

The sailors make several unlucky or unskilled attack attempts.   They thrust their gaffs past the cleric and fighter and miss.  As they retract the weapons the hook twists and nearly snags them instead.   Tabask steps on frosted wooden deck stairs and falls down the stairs.  Xar nearly shots Dorque in the shoulder as the ship rolls more than usual as a wave comes by.

So unlucky.

The dragon pauses to uses it’s breath weapon (4 rds…. How unlucky for it) and Dorque uses that moment to bury his large sword into its chest.   He nearly loses his grip from the chilled blade hilt as the dragon slowly falls backwards and into the water.  It sinks leaving a bit of frostiness on the surface.

“What the hell was that all about?!?” demands Ezzy as she comes up from below.


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2018)

Crew, PCs and Dragon... all Unlucky


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 012
“ TWO MONTHS ON THE SEA PART TWO”
11/10/18

NYMM 4, 1003	OPEN SEAS WITH ZILARGO IN THE FAR DISTANCE

Sarfuold continues to play “Cat & Mouse” with the mystery creature.  Why does this creature have its own special tunnels?  What is it?   Does the Captain or Ezzirra know about it?  The Dire Weasel animal companion hides in the shadows watching and listening.   The animal is here.  There!

It is moving through the room.   The weasel charges and the two run through the sleeping section of the ship.  The orange and white creature is fast and agile.  The weasel is fast but bigger.  As the creature speeds under the swinging hammocks, the weasel gives chase…. And strikes several sleeping men.  They call out as the creature luckily makes it to an opening as the weasel loses its footing and thumps into a cask of half drank ale.

He stops and concentrates to sort out the sounds.  He ignores the bright green beetle as it scrambles past him on the floor. Men are grumbling, weighted hammocks sway, boards creak and crack in the gentle drift of the sea.   But he can just hear the animal as it climbs to the next level through its matrix of tunnels.  Sarfuold gives chase as he scrambles up stairs and ladders.  It is has continued up to the top…. Into the Captain’s quarters.

Sarfuold sniffs and pushes at the door.   Nothing.   Now he scratches at the door and shorty hears a “Morrus?  Is that you?” and the door opens as the Captain looks to the weasel.   “Oh you.” And he rushes through the doorway into the cabin and spots his quarry on the table with a map and measuring instruments.  “NO !” Captain Lucious calls out.   Leave Morrus alone!”

The commotion awakens Xar and Tabask whom hurry over.  Dorque watches without emotion. 

“What is the meaning of this?!?” Demands the Captain.

The orange tiger cat hisses at the dire weasel.   The weasel dances around in play.   Maps, charcoal sticks, straight edges and other goods dump to the floor as the two bounce around with “mock” swats and hisses.

“Where did the tabbie come from?” asks Tabask.  Xar thinks about soup.

“I didn’t know there was a house cat on the ship.” Tabask continues with.

“Have you seen any mice or rats onboard?  Morrus is a crew member like everyone else.   And unlike a few of the newer members, he does his job.”

The warforged stiffens slightly at the implied insult.  Tabask shakes his head in annoyance.

The Golden Cat named Morrus gives an all-knowing look and swish of its tail in annoyance.





NYMM 9, 1003	OPEN SEAS WITH ZILARGO IN THE FAR DISTANCE

Rat gives out a call from the crow’s nest.  “FOG!”

“Fog… is dangerous?” asks the warforged whom has not moved in two days now.

“Fog? No.   But what it hides can be.    See there- we can see it now from the deck.” Replies Ezzirra.

Thick white fogs sits on the water directly before the Azure Dragon.   Captain Lucious has come out from his room to look at it.  “Gently to the right Nemo.”

The sailor at the wheel turns the ship away from the shore.   No one says anything including the cleric.

“Captain…. The fog is stalling.  Staying before us.” Calls down the crow’s nest man.

“Moving to intercept or what?” Tabask finally asks.

“Maybe.   Drop the bow and stern masts.   Slow her down.” Commands the Captain.  Several men rapidly climb the ropes and ladders to the masts and begin to close them.  The ship slowly decreases in speed.  The fog remains.

The tension is as thick as the fog.  “Captain?” asks a sailor.

“Casting a detection spell now for magic.” Says Ezzy as she begins to wave her hands and fingers.

“Oye!   Can’t you see me walking here?” calls out someone as the ship begins to enter the fog.  Everyone looks at each other questioning what they just heard.   

“Below- by the port bow! “ calls out Rat from high above.

Everyone moves there hoping it is not another dragon.   What they see is more unsettling.

Standing on the water, adjusting its stance as the waves roll by within the fog, is an Ogre with a walking stick.  It wears only a breech cloth and a pack.  

“You are not near the normal shipping lanes.  Where are you off too?  Off course are ye?”

Everyone is slack jawed looking at this friendly giant-kin walking on water in the ocean miles from the shore line.   So awe struck and confused, no one answers the ogre as he further greets them   Tired on it, the Ogre waves at them and moves on.

“Now THAT…. That was different.” Says the Captain to the ship sorcerer.


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 013
“ TWO MONTHS ON THE SEA PART THREE”
11/10/18

LHARVION 6, 1003	OPEN SEAS WITH ZILARGO IN THE FAR DISTANCE

Sarfuold encounters more brightly colored beetles on the ship.  He chews on them but can not break their hard shells.  So instead, he collects them along with his gold, silver and copper pieces.   He has begun his nightly patrol avoiding Morrus as he goes.   Slinking along the sleeping level outer wall he hears something.  Something in the water by the ship.

Tabask is in the crow’s nest with Rat.  He has taken the insult of a cat doing more for the crew than himself to heart.  At first he didn’t like the feel of being rocked several feet side to side high over the water.  However, he has gotten used to it now.  He even likes it.   

Travel.   Tabask follows the Traveler in his own way.   He has traveled from Cyre to Breland and even parts of Talenta Plains, Zilargo and considered Valenar.  But always by land.   Now he travels by water.  The experience is divine.

Travel into foreign lands, being earth or water, exposes him to new creatures, peoples and experiences.  He was inspired by the dolphins as they raced with the ship.    The unexpected Dragon encounter- his first dragon no less was incredible.  He feels he missed a great opportunity with the strange traveling ogre.    This being must have an incredible wealth of stories and tales to offer.   Perhaps they will meet again some day.

He is caught up with his deep thoughts as they drift to his father and mother when Rat suddenly tenses up.   He is staring into the gloom of night…. Near the ship.   Fear as well as alertness is written by his body language.   Then comes the first muffled scream.  Followed by loud thumping as the warforged fighter suddenly charges to the edge of the ship.

“Sahuagin!” Rat screams out over and over.

A dozen of the raiding sea creatures are either on board or scaling up the ship’s outer hull.  The alarm call spreads quickly as does the blood.  For each strike a sailor scores on the sea devils two are made on them.  Two sailors are down before the entire crew including the captain and sorcerer arrive.  Tabask castes a magical weapon and increased light as he slowly goes down the ropes in the darkness.

Xar fires his cross bolt striking several times.  One shot took a wild ricochet off of Dorque’s sword and inches away from a tripped sailor.   Ezzy’s magic missiles strike but miss their target on their first swing.  The bad luck is not limited to the crew however.  The Sahuagin also have their own unlucky moments.  Some fall off the ship as they climb over the rail, others miss constantly as they swing their claws and snap with their mouths.

It seems only the Captain had no mishaps.  If fact, several times the creatures mis-stepped near him allowing him a good steady strike.

In the end, three sailors die, two require immediate aid and eight sea devils are dead.  The rest left or fell off on their own.

“How close are we to this island of yours?” Asks / demands Tabask.

“Blackened Fruit Island is within a weeks sail.   Tomorrow we discuss it.  Tonight- we rest.” Answers the Captain with an infectious smile.


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2018)

Had to have some Sea Devils in the adventure...


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 014
“BLACKENED FRUIT ISLAND”
11/10/18


LHARVION 7, 1003

“Why the name?  Seems…. Odd.” Asks Tabask.

“Some say it is cursed.  Once fruit is picked from the tree it decays quickly.   Some even say food brought ashore decays rapidly.   But what is in a name.” Answers the Captain as he pats his pet cat- Morrus.

“Cursed Island?” questions Xar.

“No curses.  Just bad magic.” States Dorque.

“Either way.  Its mystique has kept it from being settled….” Begins the Captain.

“…and how far away and alone it is in the deep waters between Khorvaire and the elven lands.” Adds the sorceress.

“As such, the pirate princes are said to have buried vast amounts of treasure here.   Their goods from dozens, even hundreds of pirate raids on Karnnath and Breland.”

“Why not Zilargo?   Even the others?” asks Jack.

“I am talking about hundreds of years ago.  Before the war.” Corrects the Captain.  “This island is also protected by a submerged coral reef.  Ships must be careful getting near to this island.   There are legends of dozens of heavy treasure heavy ships running onto these reefs.   No one goes near it.”

“But you are.” Adds the kobold.

“Yes!   You finally understand!” Exclaims the ship leader.

Xar and Tabask give each other uncomfortable glances.   “Understand?” asks Tabask.

“I- WE are here to claim and retrieve all of this treasure on the lady and on the reef.  Do you remember our agreement-   Each crew member gets one and a quarter percent of the monies and treasures found here.   We may all be retiring this year.” 

“Option One- explore a cursed island that may or may not have treasure…. Option Two somehow swim around shark infested reefs hoping to find and be able to retrieve gold from dangerous wrecks.” The Kobold adds.

“So negative my little lizard man.   The maps I bought in Sharn show the reefs.  We can easily reach the island.   There is no evidence of habitation.   Keep the food on the ship assuming there is such a curse.   For the reef, Ezzy has been brewing potions to allow a small crew to breath under water.  I have thought you can help with that also.    My understanding is many of these wrecks remain intact near or on the reefs.   As for sharks…. All reefs have its predators.   I have heard nothing of greater presence of sharks here.   Relax.  Soon you- ALL OF YOU- will be rich men…. And woman.” He smirks at Ezzy whom looks over at Tabask.   She is looking at his medallion more closely now.

“So 1 silver a day….. treasure or no treasure….. then over One percent of any treasure found….” Begins the half-elf, “and if I remember, 2 silver a day if the exploration itself takes over 50 days-“

“Yes- beginning on day 51….. As I said, we will be rich.”

“Or dead.” Says the kobold.

“No water.  I will go to the land only.” States the warforged.

“But you can not drown.   No magic is required to aid you….” Begins the Captain as if you just slapped him on the face.   HIS plan is not working as he had forseen.

“Salt water…. Water pressure.   Land only.”

“You heard the warforged.” Concurs Tabask. 

LHARVION 12, 1003	

A storm has come that tosses the ship around and about.  Little comes of it beyond reminding the PCs of where they are and how exposed they are.  Ezzirra doesn’t make potions or read her books on lost ships in this area this night.

LHARVION 15, 100

Rat is the first to see Blackened Fruit Island.   A green and brown point rising out of white water on the horizon.  Everyone comes to the deck at word of the sighting.   Even the weasel comes up from his beautiful shiny nest to look.  

Reefs.

So many reefs.  Some stick out of the water and all drive water into tumbling or crashing waves.  Mixed in these are seven or eight visible sunken ships.   Some are largely exposed but sit at awkward angles while others only the masts can be seen protruding from the water.   50-200 ft beyond the reefs is rich white and yellow sandy beaches.   Thick grass lands with small glens of trees form the next ring into the island’s center.   The next ring is dark green of jungle that rises up the mountain that is the center.   Brown stone protrudes above the jungle.  The mountain may be an extinct volcano.

“Tonight we wait and sleep.  Tomorrow we explore.”


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 015
“THE BLACKENED FRUIT ISLAND”
11/10/18


LHARVION 16, 1003

Tabask, Xar, Dorque, Jack and another sailor climb down a rope and wood ladder to a large row boat now tied to the side of the ship.  The water is calm but waves can be seen rising over the reef.   As before, the weight of the warforged causes the row boat to lift until Jack and Tabask climb to the very bow to “even” the weight out.

The water is clear but deep enough to see little below.  It is not until they are about 75 feet above the ocean floor that they begin to make out things.   Fish, coral, rock, timbers and sand liter the floor.   The closer they get to the waves the more they see.    Fish of many types, sizes and color can be seen.  Jack tries to identify them and point them out to Tabask.  As they get close enough to see a change of the sea bottom Jack sits up right and acts as the guide through the reef using the map.   Their row boat would most likely be destroyed if it got caught on the coral.  The Azure Dragon would be breached and take on water.   There is no way to get any closer than they are currently and be safe.

They reach the beach and drag the boat across the sand into the brush.  Tabask questions this, after all- why hide it if there is no one here.   “Just in case.” Says Jack.

There are hundreds of chirping and squawking birds of every color imaginable.  There are paths however.  What has made these paths?   Between Xar and Tabask, little gets past them.   Something heavy, with four legs that are hooved is tracked.   What kind of creature could this be wonders the kobold.

Hours have passed and there is no sign of civilization still.   This includes markers for buried treasure.  They discover a fruit tree.  Jack picks one of the fruit.  Nothing.  Shrugs and takes a juicy bite of the apple.   “Good.” He says.   However, as the others reach for fruit, his begins to bruise and brown.   Frowning, he tosses the apple aside.

On the way back they spot the source of the hoof prints- a small Dire Boar.   “Something other than fish to eat!” calls out the sailor pulling out a spear from his pack.  A crossbow bolt hits it, a sword, a great sword then two spears from Jack and the other sailor kill the animal.

They are quick to butcher the meat and leave the island.   On the ship they check the meat over.  It is still good but shows signs of aging.   Though hesitant,  everyone has some.

The sailor crew that checked out the reef find little danger.   There are some dangerous anemone here but no signs of sharks or worse predators.   The surf can be hard to tread near the surface but Captain Lucious is certain everyone can do it.

Ezzirra has decided which ship to explore first.   Several gold and silver coins are found just under the sand near the ships location.  Ezzirra has determined it is not a treasure ship but a Karnnathi Hunter ship.   These ships hunted pirate ships and would sink them on sight.   She suspects it is The Firehorn from roughly 825.    Records had reported it sank closer to shore during a hurricane.    Appears instead, it ran aground here or chased a ship to here.

Open to try new things Tabask asks to go tomorrow.  Xar also wants to go.  “No.” states the warforged.


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 016
“THE FIREHORN UPPER LEVELS”
11/10/18


LHARVION 17, 1003

“Drink half of the potion then pass the rest to another person.” Instructs Ezzy on the rolling boat.  Tabask, Xar and two sailors do this.   “This will allow you to breath under water as if you were a fish.”

“I will grow gills?” asks Xar as Tabask hands him half of the remaining potion.

“Less dramatic than that.   Water in your mouth will release its air and you will survive on that.”

“There is air within the water?” asks a sailor.

“Fish farts?”

“Don’t worry about the details, it works.” Says the half-elf checking out Ezzy’s body.   She is wearing a tied blouse and tight pants.

The Firehorn can be clearly seen on the reef.  The stern is under water as the bow has been driven out of the water slightly on the reef.  “These ropes are tied to shaped rocks.  They will act as both an anchor and a line to swim up and down easily and safely.”  And with that she signals for three rock rings to be sent over the edge.   Xar watches with a mix of curiosity and fear as the line goes out and down towards the base of the reef near the submerged section of the large ship.

The upper deck’s rail is just a foot under the water.  The row boat bumps against it repeatedly as the waves roll by onto the ship.   There is slimy green moss and barnacles on the rail.  Ezzirra nearly slips on the rail as she uses it as a step onto the submerged deck.

There are ropes, pullies and cords draped from the masts reaching into the water that are tripping hazards.  To make it worse, patches of the floor are missing and / or covered by seaweed and growth.

“I’m surprised the ship is still intact.  Are you sure it is over 150 years old?”

“Magic.  Even then, magic was used to strengthen ships from the elements.” Answers the mage as she pushes through the water.   The stairs leading from the “high” ground to main deck is angled and submerged.   The explorers prefer to swim instead.  

Everyone, including Ezzy, have a moment of panic as they finally step under the water’s surface and try not to drown.  Due to his size, the kobold was first to deal with this.   It is not what he wants.

 Looking into what was the Captain’s cabin, they find the furniture has slid to the back into now broken windows.   It is a dangerous mess to move about.   

The bow’s cabin is largely empty as the goods inside have been swept out into the sea through the doorway.

They are careful entering the lower levels.  The stairs are damaged and part-way out of the water.  Again, they prefer to lower themselves into the water avoiding the use of the stairs.  It is much darker here.  Pieces of planks on the wall are missing allowing many small holes and cracks under the water.  It is very distracting as thousands of small two inch fish come and go depending on the actions of the waves and how close the explorers come to the school.

Debris made of cannons, wood and metal crates and barrels have all shifted to one side as the ship didn’t settle straight up.  Poking about the one sailor spooks a predatory animal- a large Moray Eel.
It doesn’t last long under the concentrated counter attack.

Surprised by it- Tabask says clearly- “Be careful.  This is their boat now- not ours.”


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

The PCs trying to get onto the Fire Horn


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

Moray eel attack !


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 017
“THE CHASE BACK IN SHARN”
11/10/18

DRAVAGO 7, 1003	12th   BELL, SHARN

Many sailors give wolf whistles and lecherous comments to Dawn as she tries to hurry to the lifts and then down to the docks.  It is not too often a woman dressed like hurries through the docks.  One sailor makes a mistake of stepping in her way to talk to her.  He is swimming still.

“Where are they ?!?” the ditzy secretary grumbles.    She begins to ask questions of people on the docks she feels will not attempt to touch or worse grope her.    How hard is it to miss a kobold and a very large warforged followed by a dire weasel?    

Men point, the women of the docks offer directions for money.   They met up with others and are taking a ship out into the sea.    She reaches the dock where the row boat was tied but no boat.    Asking about the boat she learns they are on The Azure Dragon captained by Lucky Luke- a strange man with little sailing experience but plenty of money.

Angry she pulls off a high heel and throws it towards the ship while growling.   A quiet ‘plink’ is heard as the shoe lands 10 feet from the dock’s edge.    “Errrrr…… now look at what you made me do.”

Limping, the secretary makes her way back to Professor Zilshire’s office.  It is time to get answers.   Time he learns his ditzy secretary is a Royal Eye sent here by the Queen of Aundair to learn and locate the damned evil tome.

15th bell…..

“I don’t get kids these days.   They think they can read one book and know everything.   It is unreasonable and short….sighted…..”  He opens his door and inside his office is his secretary (he thinks) and two rough looking men with orc blood somewhere in their bloodline.

“Ah Professor Zilshire…… it is time we had a talk.   SIT.” She demands.


----------



## megamania (Nov 25, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 018
“THE FIREHORN LOWER LEVELS”
11/24/18


LHARVION 17, 1003

They are much more careful now when searching the ruins of the ship.  Ever dark area hidden in shadows could be hiding an eel, a dangerous fish or something not even thought of.   Since Tabask and Xar had never even seen the ocean before Sharn…. There are many dangers they may not think of.

Poking a bit more, they find a few more lose coins and mundane cups and pots.  Ezzy finds a bronze crank partially hidden by seaweed.  She studies the mass of gently waving grass over the debris.  She gives the crank a tug…. Then another.  An area about 3X3X3 begins to twist and move.  She motions for Tabask to check it out.  Thirteen globes on thirteen turning rings move about.   Neither make a connection at what it is (tracks moons…. 13?).   Being too cumbersome, they leave it begin and move down to the stern where a door is.  

The door literally caves in as Ezzy pushes on it.  A cloud of 1000’s of shiny zig-zagging small fish dart in and out of a gapping hole.  Fish seeking nutrients found in the sundered door disorient her briefly.  Much of whatever was in this room is now gone.   The entire bottom and back wall is torn out.  Perhaps the ship hit the reef here.

Xar and a sailor check out the stairs leading down.   It leads to the storage area that would have once held tons of rock used as ballast.   Instead now it looks empty with pieces of dead coral thrusting through the floor in areas.    Near the back- going deep is piled stone work and a small open area of the back wall.  The bottom was ripped out and/or collapsed.

They go back to the top of the canon level to the room at the bow.   It is hard to get leverage.  The water is nearly ceiling height here.   As such, the algae makes it hard to get leverage.  What leverage the get is from very hard and sharp barnacles and pockets of shelled animals.

Tabask tries to push open the door here but has no luck.  With their heads being above water, the half-elf calls out to the other half-elf.  “I can’t push through but maybe I can get in from above.”

“Okay.” The magic user says to the cleric.   Tabask pulls himself up onto the wet rotting deck.  The boards are soft from damp rot as he struggles to climb the 30 degree angle deck to the door.   Inside he stomps on the floor and begins to break into the room.

What a mess-  The furniture and storage here has slid down into the door where Ezzirra is waiting.  The kobold and sailors are hanging on the deck enjoying breathing like a normal person.   Tabask drops down into the dark water.   With a painful landing, he falls onto two foot water covered debris.   Suddenly the door bursts before the wizard and sundered soaked and rotting goods and door burst and sinks into the canon room.  

Ezzy is covered with slimy rot and debris.  The five of them begin to sort the just uprooted goods.   It is hard as the large school (swarm) of fish seek food in the thick murk.  They still find a Short Sword +1 and many coins and a few gems.  

Success !!!!

That night, eating pork and potatoes, they talk about the eel and the strangeness of swimming and breathing within the ruins of a sunken ship.   The sailors that traveled to the island tried to collect fruit but the mangos rotted before they reached the beach.  They also speak of feeling watched.  Superstious sailors think Tabask.  Dorque stayed on the main ship.   He will not admit it, but he is concerned about sinking.    He doesn’t need to breath but he will sink.   How will be resurface?    He will someday go to the island…. But never the ruins of boats.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 019
“THE EIGHT ARMS OF DEATH”
11/24/18


LHARVION 18, 1003

The dire weasel continues to collect anything shiny and unattended.   Someone will be looking for their glasses soon.

Dorque looks over the railing as the row boat collects the land crew.  They go out with equal intentions of getting food and of exploring the back end of the island along the beach and edges of grasslands.  Another boat is lowered on the opposite side.  Tabask watches Ezzy from behind as she stretches her leg up and over the rail.  He likes what he sees.  He then watches her climb down the rope ladder.  Once more, he enjoys what he sees.   The Captain interrupts him.  “Many a man has wanted to go down on her…. Many a man has only gone down.   But the chase is fun.” And he laughs and claps the cleric on the shoulder.  With a weak smile, Tabask climbs over the railing.  A few of the sailors watch him.

Xar pats the weasel.  “I will return in a few hours.” The bounty hunter then climbs / hopes down the ladder.  They watch the ship seem to slide away as they row it back to the reef.   “We’re here late- Tide is down already.” Comments the watchful sailor at the bow.

A foot of reef is visible above the cresting waves.  Seagulls call out and either circle about or seem to hover as they ride the wind just above the coral hoping for some food.  Tabask watches not the reef and birds but the island.   He is curious about the curse and how it works.  Food seems to rot once picked or killed.   This rotting is quick but stops once on board the ship.   How far does the curse reach out from the dry land?  Can it be stopped?   

“We’re there.” Says Ezzy as she begins to hand out potions.  “Remember- drink half.  I have a limited number of these and 4-5 hours is all we need to explore a single ship.”

“We’ll be fine.  You do good work.” Flirts Tabask.   She merely smiles- drinks half, and licks the fluid off her lips.   Tabask feels warm inside.

It is only a bit harder to take that first breath under the water.  Peering into the water, Tabask notes colorful fish working the reef looking for food.    Parrot fish is there name.  They have hard parrot-like beaks for mouths that they use to break and crack open coral and shells for food.

He follows the anchor line down to the sandy floor.   Here, he sees a few aged metal cups within the sand.  A good sign says Lucious.  Once everyone is down, they begin to walk to the ship.  The ship they are going to is smaller, smaller than ever The Azure Dragon.   It has sank within a pocket of reef.   They can not bring the boarding boat to it safely. 

Xar and Tabask swim slowly to the base of the reef.   Bright colors of different species of Coral and animals form this wall of the reef.    

As Ezzirra and three sailors group up at the anchor the kobold and half-elf move ahead of them.  They can just see the submerged ship.  Many lose items are in the sand peeking out- some seem shiny. Perhaps this is part of why neither of them saw the creature.

A large octopus, camouflaged against the dark shadows at an over-hang of reef attacks.  Four tentacles reach out- two for each swimmer.  Tabask avoids one but is caught with another.   The kobold is struck solidly by one and entangled with another.  Critical damage is done (Did 37 dam to his 33 hp with him grappled)

Clutching his unique focus item, Tabask calls on the power of the Traveler and jets free from the crushing tentacle.  The kobold has no such advantage.  Bubbles mixed with blood burst from his mouth as he is squeezed (-10 in truth…. DM Cheat….-7).  Ezzirra calls up her most powerful attack spell.  The water is distorted behind the large octopus and crushes his main body.   Being boneless, it takes damage but survives easily the sudden increased water pressure.   Even as she does this again, two sailors draw weapons and one a curing potion.

With a second crush of the water pressure, the octopus lets go of the dying kobold and jets away into inky darkness.  The potion fails to do much as it mixes with the salt water.  But it is enough (heal 3- stabilized at –9).   They take up to the surface quickly even as one of the sailors spots a shark seeking the source of the blood.   They climb aboard the boat and Tabask begins to heal the kobold even as a few fins appear on the other side of the exposed reef.  They go back to The Azure Dragon and call it a day.  The Captain is disappointed but agrees to it.  Maybe something good will come of the land crew.

Hours pass and finally Dorque and Rat spot people on the beach.  They do not seem alarmed.  They have no food however.

The land crew circled the entire island.   Reef and wrecks can be seen on all sides.  Other wise, there is no signs of intelligent life- just pigs, birds and a few turtles.   No fresh water.

Not the best of days.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

LAND LOVERS DISCOVER THE CREATURES OF THE SEA


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 020
“EVIDENCE OF INHABIATANTS”
11/24/18


LHARVION 19, 1003

“Are you sure?” asks Tabask.

“Yes.” Answers Dorque.

“You will join us today?” comments Xar.

“Yes.  Explore island.” Answers the warforged as he steps towards the rope ladder hanging off the rails of the ship.   It is not pretty but the warforged carefully climbs over the rail.  It creaks as he adjusts his grip to descend the ladder to the boat below.  Jack is uncertain of this.  He remembers how the boat stressed under his weight when leaving Sharn.

Ezzy and a few sailors have already left and gone back to the ship from yesterday.  So far, they seem to be doing okay.  

Due to the extra weight, It is only Tabask, Xar, Dorque and Jack going.   Jack works the boat away from the ship and towards the reef.  Dorque doesn’t seem to have any interest in the reef or the creatures below.   Xar checks out a 4 ft long sea turtle as it glides by them a mere three ft under the water’s surface.

“So much life is here.   Strange with the curse.”

“Perhaps.  I am trying to figure out this curse.   What is it’s function?”

“To keep people away.” Comments Jack as he rows the boat carefully away from some reef that is less than three feet away.

“Exactly.   To keep people away…. Much like this reef.   It is a deterrent.” 

Silence.

“Most assume curses are either caste by evil magic users or are a product of magic gone awry. What if it was done on purpose…. Not for evil but protection.”

Silence.

Tabask decides this is not the time nor the group to discuss this with.  They clear the reef and soon find themselves at the beach.  They pull the row boat far up the beach.  Dorque places it by a tree and waits for the next task to be done.

They begin to go deeper into the island.   A few trails made by boars can be found.   The two trackers feel it is a mix of normal and dire boar that have used this trail.   Possible food.   Mid day they find an old pack.  It is very weathered and has holes in it.  Checking it out, they find damaged clothes, a CLW potion and one where the potion container was broken.  Seems to be maybe 2-3 years old.  Curious.

Coming out of a thick grouping of brush, they enter a field and see something new.  There are three unicorns grazing.   One picks its head up and watches the group intently.  

“Horses with a horn.” Comments Dorque- completely without emotion.

“This is a good omen.” Adds Xar cupping his eyes to better see them.  From his vantage point, he can just barely see them through the tall grass.

“Creatures of good.   On a cursed island.    This island is very curious indeed.” Comments the cleric to no one.

They watch the majestic animals for several minutes before the unicorns snort and wander back into the brush and no longer can be seen.

Turning back, they come into a new clearing.  On the other side of a clearing is a moving mass of purple, yellow and white.   They avoid it rather than investigate it.  [DM NOTE: 1000’s of harmless butterflies]

They return to the boat and then the ship.    As they near The Azure Dragon, they notice the crew is looking over the water team’s row boat.  It looks damaged.    They were caught with a rogue wave that pushed them into the exposed reef.  It takes on water now.  It will take a few days to repair.  Tabask looks it over and uses a spell he has prepared in case this occurred to them- he magically mends it.

The Captain and crew are happy.  Also happy when it is learned a small chest of coins was discovered.  The coins date back to the Galifar government ruling.  The coins are several hundred years old.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 021
“WE ARE NOT ALONE”
11/24/18


LHARVION 20, 1003

“Are you kidding?” Says Ezzirra to Xar and his eager weasel.

“Yes.  He really wants to go to the island.  It’s been over two months since he set his paws on earth.”

“Let the animal go.   Maybe Morrus can get some rest finally.  It has been a most trying trip for him.” Adds the Captain.

Tabask smirks as the animal paces and races around the kobold.  “Guess he is going.”

Dorque says nothing and only pauses when he begins to climb down the ladder and Sarfuold hops down onto him.  He happily paws at the air as if to say goodbye to Tabath and Xar whom watch from The Azure Dragon.

The row boat moves along to the shore easily enough.    They pull the boat up away from the shore to safety.   It is Xar, Tabath, Dorque, Sarfuold and a sailor named Hienes.   It is not long before they find two regular boars searching for roots underground.  Food!

It is killed quickly and they cut off a leg.   Hienes is to take it directly to the ship immediately while the meat is still good.   The sailor doesn’t argue and goes with his bloody mess.  He will return and wait for them on the beach.

Going along they go deeper into the jungle-like forest.    They spot a ledge and climb up to it to look around further.   On the way they spot something odd ahead of them.    Sarfuold bounds into the grass to check it out first. Curved wood.   Worked curved wood.   “What is it?” asks Xar standing next to it patting his weasel companion on the shoulders.

“I don’t know.   It is clearly man made…. Manufactured.”

“Why the ring?” asks Dorque.

There is a large bronze and adamantine ring worked into the tip of the curved wood piece.  It seems very much out of place here.

Looking about, they find a few more pieces of wood leading towards the center of the island.   Looking they spot a trail leading nearby to the point they wishes to look at.    

“Oh.”

From this point, one can clearly see The Azure Dragon, the reef and ship wrecks- even the submerged ones.   Xar spots something more ominous.   A footprint.

It is of a medium sized creature with three toes and the toes are clawed.  Someone or something has been watching the activities of the ship.   Most likely their own activities.

“Two days ago, they said they were being watched.” Begins Xar.

“…FELT like they were being watched.   This is closest thing to any proof we are not alone.” Adds Tabask.

“Not Alone.” Follows the warforged as he begins to swivel and watch the brush more intently.

“Hienes is coming back.”

“Can we follow the tracks?” asks the cleric.

Looking around a bit the kobold nods and gives a strong “Yes”.

“I think so- especially if your companion helps.   We both can track and he can sniff what ever we miss.” Adds Tabask as he begins up the trail.

“…but Hienes….” Begins the kobold looking out to the water.

“Will know when to return to the ship.   We will get back tomorrow.”

“Ah.” Answers the kobold looking to the trail.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 022
“TO THE TOP….”
11/24/18


LHARVION 20, 1003

“Tabask- look.” Says the kobold pointing to the trail before him.

“Two.   Two walkers.”

“Yes. And more- one uses a cane or staff.  See here- consistent pokes into the earth.”

“Trail…ends.” Says the Warforged looking even further up the trail.

Looking up, the trail goes up a series of aged volcanic rock.    It is harder but there are small scratches on the rock from the talons or toes of the bi-pedal humanoids.  Possibly Lizard folk?  They follow it up and a dirt trail begins again.

“Going to the top.” States Dorque.

“I think you’re right…. Which I don’t like.” Adds the half-elf.

“Why?”

“The mountain and the island appear to be a volcano.” States Tabask.

“We will be destroyed!” exclaims the kobold.

“I don’t think its active.   These rocks…. They are what the alchemist’s refer to as igneous. They are rocks made from lava.  They are overgrown with plants.   I have seen no smoke.”

“Sarfuold is excited.  He has found something.”

 They catch up with the weasel whom has found a piece of glass.   Looking about… they spot torn and aged cloth.   Then a glass cup.  A piece of wood- worked like the piece below.   Looking around, there is a lot of similar items in similar condition on the ground. 

“Ambush?” asks Dorque.

“I don’t think so.    Let’s keep going.”  Tabask looks to the sun and the top of the mountain.   It will be dark soon.    There appears to be a line of items that crosses the trail.  Strange.  Sarfuold finds a gold piece.  “Mine?” asks Dorque.

“Not unless it was minted in Aundair in…. 976.” Answers Xar as he returns the coin to his concerned weasel.

“Look- “ suggests the warforged.

Ahead of them is more worked wood.  “I don’t understand this.  Not any of it.” Tabask grumbles as he kicks at a board.  The kobold flips the board over.   “This belonged to a crate.   Held wine from Aundair.”

As a parakeet chirps, the warforged looks upward.  “Answered.”

They all look up into the trees.  The remains of an airship rests there- broken and torn up.

“Well…. What do you make of that.” States Tabask.

They continue on as the sun sets.  Tabask appreciates the colors of orange, yellow and white of the water with the purple and dark blue of the sky.  The trail is harder to follow but they make do.  [DM NOTES  Tabask has a +10, Xar +5 and Sarfuold has scent and a+2.   Lowest score after assists was a 19- highest a 31]

They reach near the top.  There is little vegetation here.  They rest for several hours as Dorque watches.  As a kobold and half-elf both with magic rings they only require 2-3 hours of sleep.  They pick up from where they left off and reach the summit of the volcano.   The trail goes inside.  A carved ledge between 3 and 5 ft wide goes down into the darkness.

“Ready?” the cleric asks.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 023
“….ENTER INTO THE DARKNESS”
11/24/18


LHARVION 20, 1003

Dorque’s wide frame makes going down this manufactured ledge a slow process.   He doesn’t fall but he is overly careful going down.   He also lacks the improved sight the others have.  The weasel hops to and fro with ease.  Tabask and Xar see better than most and can see much of the opening which confuses them.

Tabask expected a rough and steaming stone cap.   Most of the outer edges are hidden in deep shadows that his low-light vision can not see through but the center is well lit by the five moons that are up as the night’s darkness set in.  Two of the moons are nearly full.

Going further down the ledge Tabask is further confused.  He can now clearly see the center of the caldron.   It is not rough steamy stone…. It is smooth- worked carefully.   What have they walked into?
The weasel becomes more excited and hurries past them.  Xar calls out to them but gets no answer.

“Your companion is going to alert anyone here that we are coming.” Says Tabask as he begins to search for threats in the deep shadows.  Instead he sees a few flickers or glints of metal.   What is this ?!?

Moving slowly…. Tabask and Xar begin to see what they are entering….   A roughly circular space that is about 120 feet across.  On the outer edges are dozens… hundreds of crates, large vases with weapons, statues, piles of coins and gems….. the collected Pirate treasure of legend.  It is in part what Captain Lucious was looking for.

They turn quickly as a clatter is made.   Out runs the weasel with something shiny in its mouth.  A coin.  It places it into “its” pocket on Xar’s vest then hurries back into the darkness.

“I can’t believe it.” Tabask quietly states.

=Darsk para drelco=

“Your eyes are seeing true.” Translates Xar…. “Draconic.”

Five scaly tall figures step from the deep dakness into the moon light.  =Taulk van greetak.=

“What are we doing here.” Translates the kobold.

“Explore… and Plunder.” States the warforged.

Tabask turns and gives an angry glare and waves his finger.  “Let me do the talking.”  He turns back and now there is another similar creature.   Where the first ones were light blue, slender and carried staffs, this one is their height and wears armor with a sword and shield.   Are there more?

=Bree Tark Heden=

“Why come to the volcano?”

“Tell them we are exploring and lost.”

=Sarz no Tal.  No Tal Tai=

“Oh crap.   They said we are not exploring.”

“You can speak our language?” asks Tabask.

One of the three toed gaunt creatures forward.  “Some.  We are taught this….if one came.”

“Came?  You were expecting us?”

“Yes.  Vespar knew you would come.”

“We mean no harm.”

Silence.

“What is your names.”

“I am Tabask Andorin of Khorvaire.”

“Welcome Tabask Andorin of Khorvaire.”

“I am Xargrolst of Zilargo.”

“Welcome Xargrolst of Zilargo.”

Everyone turns to Dorque.  “Dorque.  Soldier and warrior.”

“Welcome Dorque of Soldier and warrior.”

Pause.

“Who are your fourth member?  The one exploring the collection?”

“Fourth?   Oh- you mean Xar’s companion.” Reliezes Tabask.

Xar speaks for him.  “Sarfuold of Zilargo.”

“Welcome Sarfuold of Zilargo.   Do not hurt yourself on that.”

And with that another crash and sounds of things spilling on the stone floor.

The conversation is briefly broken up as a parakeet flies down to the leading creature.  It tweets and chirps then flies off into the darkness.

“How long have you been here?”  asks Tabask.

“Our clutch has been here…. Many years.   Some clutches… 30…. Others less than 20.”

“Have you been watching us?” asks Xar.

“Yes.   We had hoped you would not come.”

“Why?  Are you afraid of us?  There is no reason to fear us.”

“Plunder” Dorque quietly says.

“What is Plunder?”

“Ah…. Trade.” Lies Xar.

“Vespar did not think you were here to trade.   She thought you were here to steal.”

“Who is Vespar?”

“She will be here soon.   We have called to her.”

Pause

“What are your names?”

“I am known as Pin.  This is Min, Zin, Quin and Sin.   This one (the armored one) is Tawn.”

“Well met Min, Quin, Sin, Zin, and Tawn.   And to yourself- Pin.”

Tabask’s fear of the volcano leaps to mind.  There is a tremor on the floor.  He kneels down and feels the stone for heat.   Nothing burning.  But another tremble.  Suddenly there is a crashing sound and a wave of tumbling gems and coins as the Dire weasel charges from a crates and a bowl of goods recently collected.   He runs and hides behind Xar and stares sniffing into the air at the direction he just came from.

Tabask stares into the darkness.  Nothing.   The trembles on the stone are growing stronger.  Then whites of eyes can be seen in the darkness.

“I am Vespar.”

A gargantuan Green Dragon steps out of the darkness.  “I thought you were here to steal also.   Even to ‘plunder’ as your companion stated.  Let us talk about this.”


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

THE CALDRON


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

CALDRON from directly above....


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 024
“I AM VESPARTARRAX”
11/24/18


LHARVION 20, 1003

Though they are not compelled to flee- it is all any- including Dorque- can think of.   But they understand that there is no where to run.   There is only one exit for them and all it does is rise them higher to be chewed on instead of clawed.

“What do you wish to plunder?” asks the 25 ft dragon.

“Nah- nothing.” Stammers the cleric.

“You came from that ship.”

“Yeh- Yeah…Yes.  Yes we did.”  Tabask works on building his confidence.

“Beware Mistress.  The one is a magic user.” Says one of the silver lizardfolk.

“Oh?” Vesper says.

“It has a golem.”

Everyone turns to Dorque.   

“No golem.  Warforged.” Declares the fighter.

“Metal, wood and stone.  Golem.”

Vesper seems to enjoy this discussion.

“He controls you…yes?” as the one thought to be Min points to Tabask.

“Free.”

“Not chained.”

“Free to do as I wish.” Declares the warforged.

“-within the laws.” Interjects the cleric.

The creature assumed to be named Min steps back…. Clearly wary of the answer.  Vesper begins to ask questions now.    “Who is your leader?”

Xar looks to the ground and the warforged glares as ‘Min’.   Tabask sighs quietly.   “I speak for us.”

“Not yourself.  Who do you answer to?”

“Ah- do you mean the Captain?”

“Captain… as in the leader of the ship near the reef.”

“Captain Lucious.”

“He is your leader then.”

“Well- he did bring us here.  We work for him.”

“To plunder.”

“NO.   I mean no.   He may be thinking about collecting treasure but we are not here to plunder.”

“Then what are you here for?   To kill me?”

As he says this, a bright blue beetle squeezes free from between two plates in Dorque’s hip joint.   It drops to the floor with a “tink” and begins to scurry quickly towards the green dragon.  She lifts a claw to crush it but before doing so, Tabask grasps his unique medallion and calls on a spell.  Fires reach out and kill the beetle.    The blue scaled humanoids point their staffs and sword towards him.

“Thankyou Tabask Andorin of Khorvaire.  You have killed a Dragon Fear.  You have my favor.”

Xar gives them a look of disbelief.  If he did that, he is certain the dragon and his people would have killed him on site.

“You came from the ship.  Where did the ship come from?”

“Sharn”

“The Dragon Fear spreads.   Sad.”

“Dragon Fear….. those beetles….?”

“Come forth cleric.”  Commands the dragon as its eyes change to a glowing blue color.    “Your spiritual focus is unique.  Tabask stiffens.   He will die before / during a dragon removing it from him.  It was my fathers.  And my father’s father.  It has been in the family for generation.

His medallion is an adamantine mix of a rectangle with a sphere in the center.   Rays of the sun reach out and hold the sphere in the rectangle.  The metal is dark and rough to the touch.

“You follow the Traveler.”

“Yes.”

“Very interesting.    This medallion has traveled far and wide.   I smell other planes on it.”

THAT takes Tabask back.    How would he know this and how is it he was never told of planar travel.

“Come forward  Xargrolst of Zilargo.”  The kobold steps up warily. Again, with the glowing eyes… detection spells at work no doubt, the dragon looks him over.  “Why do you carry mantacles?   Were you a slave or are you a slaver?”

“Ah…. I am a bounty Hunter.    I seek wrong doers and capture them to have them answer for their deeds.  Most often Gnomes.”

The dragon looks him over more.   “And the creature…. He is yours also?”

“Yes.  Sarfuold is my animal companion.  He helps me find people.”

“Yes… and he seems to enjoy Prince Reynoldson’s gems from 200 years ago.”   Sarfuold has several gems and coins in Xar’s pocket.  “It is okay.  He has no more need for them.”

“And yourself Sir Dorque.”

Dorque steps up as commanded.  “When were you created Sir Dorque?”

Sir wonders Tabask.

“During the war.”

“Yes. Yes of course you were.”

“I have much to ponder and you should rest.”

“We do not require rest.”

“But I need time to think Bounty Hunter.”

Xar looks about.  There is no arguing here.

“Pin- take these guests to a room.”

“Guests?” questions the battle minded warforged.

“Guests sound better.   This place is not a prison.  Nor is the volcano we sit within.    The island however….   Guests sounds much better to me.”

They are led to a tunnel that leads down.  There  are no doors anywhere.   Even to the room they will stay in.  Treasure sits in buckets, vases and boxes within the hallway.   Several generations…. 100’s of years of pirate booty and now dragon hoard.

“Wow.” Is all Tabask can say.


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 025
“PROBLEMS & SOLUTIONS”
11/24/18


LHARVION 21, 1003

Tabask sits in a corner and meditates surrounded by incense and rune marked sticks of wood. He is working his divine magic to contact his ancestral family line.

The others sit and try not to stare or look at anything.  Sarfuold is not so concerned.  He checks out the hallway and moves about freely.

Tabask’s conscious drifts and he reaches out to contact his father’s human ancestry.   “Will good come from meeting this dragon?”   He waits as he tries to sense any reply.    The sensation is warm and positive.    Tabask believes this is a good reply.     “Should we return to the ship?”   A long pause before he feels a cold chill.  Bad?

Sarfuold returns with a copper coin… a very shiny copper coin.   Xar accepts it and places it into his pocket with no zeal.  Then sighs.

“Am I on the right path?”    Silence.  No sensation.   Nothing.   Even in meditation, the half-elf sighs in disappointment.

He opens his eyes.    “Anything happen?”

“No” states the warforged.

“Sarfuold is collecting coins.   I hope he didn’t get me killed.”

“Us.” States the warforged turning to the kobold.   “Kill us.”

A few hours pass before Min comes to them.  “Vesper awaits you in her room.”  They stand up to stretch then follow the silver skinned being.   They go to a new room.  It is a large half-circle room.  A large open hole over looks the water and reef.  Thick vines and vegetation hang over the opening creating cover from being seen outside.  The dragon is looking through this cover at a ship anchored a hundred feet beyond the wreck filled reef.

“Welcome and good morning.   Did you rest well?”  asks the dragon with his back turned to the group.  Min bows and leaves the group with Vespar.

“Yes.  Thankyou for the room.” Answers Tabask.

“I find myself …. How do you say it…. Between a rock and a hard place.  The Caldron is a secret and must remain a secret.   My existence must also remain a secret.   I suffer from… a dysfunctional family.   My great grandfather…. Meant well doing what he did to end the war with the elves.   Instead it made it worse.  Now others hate us.   Sad.   Truly sad.”  The long neck of the gargantuan green dragon slowly turns to regard the group. “The easy solution is a final one.   I… wish not to do this.”

They don’t mean to but the group sigh in relief.

“The captain and his crew…. All of his crew could join other ships already sunken at the reef.   This seemed to work at first but I find more and more coming here.   Did he have a map?”

“In Sharn, he said he had bought a map.   I would assume the map led to here.” Offers Tabask.

“Hmmmm Too bad.”

Tabask looks out the window.  He can see The Azure Dragon anchored there.  If they come to pick them up it will be soon.

“I sense good in you.   Destiny also.  Perhaps our paths were meant to connect.”

“I believe so.” Agrees Tabask hoping to avoid returning to the possibility of wiping them out.

The dragon looks back to the ship.   “They come.”

“Who?” asks Dorque truly not understanding the persons involved.

“The woman and several men.  I have mere minutes to decide and act.”  A short sword sized talon taps in frustration.

“Perhaps a new ploy.”

“Go on.”

“The curse…. I assume you created it to scare sailors away.  It has but now the thought has become old.  Sailors are superstitious but they have pride.    Curses do not hold the same power and fear as before.   Perhaps a new curse.  One more powerful.”

“Like what?”

“Undead.   Sailors fear undead.” Offers Xar.

“NO!” the dragon roars then calms down shaking and bristling his spins and frills of his neck and shoulders.  “Nothing undead.  I do not like undead.”

Tabask shrugs as he looks to his allies.  Xar is uncertain.

“Giant Monsters.” States the warforged.

“Again- glory hounds will seek it out.” Interjects Tabask.

“Giant…… Fiends.”

“Ah.   That would scare many if not most away.   At least from the island.”  Vespar asks as he notes the row boat nears the reef.  They are near to passing the line….. the line of no return.  

“I think I know a scare that will drive the Captain away.”

“Min, get the others.   I suspect Tabask Andorin of Khorvaire has an idea.”


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2018)

crude paint program drawing of the medallion...…..


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 026
“PROBLEMS & SOLUTIONS”
11/24/18

LHARVION 21, 1003

“I’m glad you saw it my way.” Answers the half-elf mage.

“Like I have a choice.” Sulks the captain as he looks on.

“Jack, Rat and Hienes are going with me also.” Ezzy states…. Not suggests.

“Anyone else?” comments the defeated Captain.

“Perhaps Tenner?”

“You have enough.    This will cost us a day of recovery.”

“Going somewhere?” She asks as the mage begins down the rope ladder.

“Maybe.”

She smirks and gives a “naughty-naughty” wave of her pointing finger.

The four of them start off.  They have come to trust and like Tabask.   The kobold is okay.   His weasel broke up the boredom playing cat & mouse with Morrus.   Dorque….. well they do like the cleric.   She?  She has come to like the cute cleric.   His flirts and glances have not escaped her notice.   At times she put on a show for him.   She hopes he is okay.

It was worrisome that they sent Hienes back to the ship with food.  Then they never returned to the beach for pick up.  She argued to go then but she had used several spells defending off a shark.   Now, the next day they can only hope nothing of harm has come of Tabask and his friends.

As they pass the reef, they spot a shark in the water.  It ignores them as it swims about the reef.   Then they see a black and purple sea turtle.  “The Darque Turtle is a bad omen.” Grumbles Rat.

“Don’t be so superstitious.  It is just a sea turtle with dark colors instead of green or brown.”    Ezzirra states while thinking about spell choices she has.

They cross the reef and look to the island.  Smoke begins to rise from the mountain top.   “It’s active!” Jack declares looking up and pointing.  “If it explodes it will destroy the treasure!”

“Treasure?  I would fear the falling rock and waves.   Hurry Hienes…. We must find them quickly.”

“Wha… what is that?”

Ezzirra and the others look.  Birds take to sky by the dozens from the jungle.  “Something comes!”

Bursting out of the jungle and crossing the grass is a gargantuan monster.  It has a panther’s head by crab-like claws.   A rough chitin covered back and tail.   It roars at them.   “Oh……no.” The mage whispers and a tear fills her eye.    Hienes begins to reverse the rowing back towards the reef.

“Now we understand why the ships never see the reef-  They are attacked by a demon.” Calls out Rat in a panic.

“I have heard of this beast.   The men in the tavern said it was further up the island chain…. I..I…” Jack can not finish it.  His fear is overwhelming.   As the creature gets closer they all feel the Fearsome Presence.  

It disturbs Ezzirra when she notes no one on the ship is pointing at the giant demonic creature.  In less time to leave the ship they return.  “What is that thing?”

“Sahuagin!   Do you not remember what a Sea Devil looks like?!?” Demands Captain Lucious of the ship’s mage.

“Where?”  She looks back.   More birds burst into the air.  The demon is no where to be seen now.

“There!” calls out Rat pointing.

A ten foot tall fin rises out of the water.   It cuts through the water easily.   “Jaws of Sorrow.” Whimpers Rat.

[DM NOTES: who remembers my Jaws of Sorrow encounter?]

It disappears below water which panics the crew.   Even the Captain has signs of fear on his face.   His luck (Thru Golden Cat) may not work against that.   He has heard of the legends.  A monstrous undead giant shark that is immune to magic…. Bigger than many ships.   “Pull up the damned anchor!”  He calls out.

The monstrous shark rises to the surface again.  Now five Sahuagin holding staffs rides it’s back.   “The anchor is caught on something. Captain.” Calls out a sailor.

“Then cut the line!”

Ezzirra calls up a wind she intended to use to propel the row boat.  Now it is used to fill the sails of the ship.

“Go damn it!  Go!” screams out the captain as the shark (same size as their ship) swims by.  

And so… the origin of the newest legend of terror of the sea and reason to stay away from this island begins.


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2018)

SHADOW WAR
SEGMENT 027
“SHARN”
11/24/18

DRAVAGO 8, 1003	SHARN

“Thankyou for coming Sentinel Corrigan.   It was unnecessary however.”   The Dark Lantern Cole motions for the House Denieth Bounty Hunter to sit down.   He doesn’t. 

“Hmmm…. I heard there was over six killed.   All in key positions to receive special Breland government training.”

“Do you believe every rumor you hear Sentinel Marshal?”

“One of those was the eldest son of a noble family with close ties to the Tain family.  Very close.”  The middle-aged man stares down the Lantern.

“Sorry.    I know nothing of it.”

“Doubtful but I had hoped for your aid.  If not then permission to investigate.”

“Look away.” Cole answers purposely leaving a double-meaning to his answer.

He leaves and Cole wonders.   What has he gotten himself into.

DRAVAGO 9, 1003

“What do you know of the murders of the city watch?”

Zilshire is panicked.     It was terrible enough that his secretary has been possessed or worse- injured and become a mean bitch but now bounty hunters…..

“Nothing.  They came and left.”

“WHO?  Who came and left.  I want names, descriptions and answers.  No detail is too small.”

Suddenly the professor wished he had never met the damned Aundairian Saas.   Maybe even wishes he took to farming instead of ancient history studies.


----------

